# KGB archiver is not installing!



## madhav (Jun 13, 2013)

Everytime i try to install kbg archiver, i get the following message::

There is a problem with this windows installer package. A program required for this install to complete cannot be run. I installed .net framework4.0 but it also didnt solved my problem.

i have successfully installed this program in my PC(windows xp sp3), but it is not installing in my laptop(windows vista).

please provide me with detailed information.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 13, 2013)

KGB is not installing. Top of the Lolz.
which .NET 4.0 did you use/where did you get it from?


----------



## madhav (Jun 13, 2013)

i used MS.net Framework 4.0.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 13, 2013)

reinstall/update vcredist C++ package


----------



## madhav (Jun 13, 2013)

is ms framework is also requiered? or can i remove that program.


----------



## RCoon (Jun 13, 2013)

madhav said:


> is ms framework is also requiered? or can i remove that program.



Best to keep .NET 4.0 installed, some programs use it.


----------



## madhav (Jun 13, 2013)

vcredist requires vista sp2. i donot have the sp2 version. can i install vcredist 2008 version?


----------



## RCoon (Jun 13, 2013)

madhav said:


> vcredist requires vista sp2. i donot have the sp2 version. can i install vcredist 2008 version?



Sure, but i also recommend installing Service Pack 2, it was released for a reason


----------



## madhav (Jun 13, 2013)

yea i will definately get that version once i am back to college.


----------



## qubit (Jun 13, 2013)

madhav said:


> vcredist requires vista sp2. i donot have the sp2 version. can i install vcredist 2008 version?



It goes without saying that you should install SP2 and all of the subsequent updates. It's available by using the built-in Windows Update function.

Note that this will take a lot of bandwidth, which might matter depending on your ISP tarriff. Regardless, you need to get those updates on there for your programs to work properly and to close security holes (it's got _lots_ the way it is now). Also, be sure to install all the latest .NET updates too.

I'll bet money that after you do this, you can install the KGB spy software on your PC without any problems.


----------



## madhav (Jun 13, 2013)

it is still not installing


i have successfully installed vcredist 2008 version and .net framework4


----------



## madhav (Jun 13, 2013)

i founded that i hve a preinstalled version of vcredist 2010. so it should not be the problem

and there will be no bandwidth problem while updating to sp2 coz we use campus wifi at college.


----------



## qubit (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah, install the updates first. Doing anything else is a waste of time.


----------



## madhav (Jun 13, 2013)

but it is not said that kgb requires sp2 version so that can be avoided currently.. the problem is which program it needs to run....


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 13, 2013)

Try this --> How to resolve windows installer package problem, error 1721


----------



## madhav (Jun 13, 2013)

can u tell me steps to disable UAC???


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 13, 2013)

madhav said:


> can u tell me steps to disable UAC???





Disable User Account Control (UAC) the Easy Way on Win 7 or Vista

Error 1721: There Is A Problem With This Windows Installer Package When Install or Uninstall on Vista


----------



## madhav (Jun 13, 2013)

i successfully disabled UAC and i m able to install kgb now. all problem because of UAC...


----------



## 95Viper (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank Goodness... Uh, I mean, you are welcome and glad you got it solved.


----------



## madhav (Jun 14, 2013)

hey... i found while decompressing a file of 64kb(originally 640mb) that it requires 16 hours to decompress... i have 2gb ram installed on my processor "genuine inter(R) CPU T2300@1.66GHz 1.67GHz". is it usually take such a long time?


----------



## Robocoon (May 3, 2014)

madhav said:


> vcredist requires vista sp2. i donot have the sp2 version. can i install vcredist 2008 version?


 i hv windows 7 on my laptop
Does it work for it too
Plz help me


----------



## Aquinus (May 3, 2014)

KGB archiver...







Nothing (except for maybe all zeros,) can be compressed that much.


----------

